
Is JavaScript Always Front-End? - ey_
Hello. I want to code JavaScript but i don&#x27;t want to be a front end developer. Is there any way don&#x27;t touch html&#x2F;css when coding JavaScript?<p>note: Don&#x27;t mention about Node.JS
======
mtmail
There's many environments/ecosystems where javascript is used
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Uses_outside_Web_pa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Uses_outside_Web_pages)

One can even use Javascript inside a PostgreSQL database
[https://pgxn.org/dist/plv8/doc/plv8.html](https://pgxn.org/dist/plv8/doc/plv8.html)

Lastly there's, libraries (data manipulation, algorithms, crypto etc) that
work both on frontend and backend (nodejs) which never touch the browser DOM,
e.g. [https://github.com/Turfjs/turf](https://github.com/Turfjs/turf)
([http://turfjs.org/docs/](http://turfjs.org/docs/))

